# A tracking blindfold????



## Becky Shilling (Jul 11, 2006)

I was looking for something else and came across this item.

http://snipurl.com/11tr6

What the hey? I have read a lot of tracking training discussions, but I have NEVER seen anyone mention BLINDFOLDING their dog! What in the heck is this? Is this a whole area of tracking training I have been unaware of?


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Well, I know if I put that on Jak, he'd be a heck of a lot more interested in getting the contraption off his face than he would be in the track.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

From Tom Rose and Gary Patterson's book: 'Training The Competitive Working Dog'.
"For the person with problems finding the track or having a dog which sight tracks too much or fails to show proper concentration on the track, the blindfold may be the ideal tool".


----------



## Greg Long (Mar 27, 2006)

It doesnt make good...hmmm ANY sense and it would just be a distraction IMO. :roll:


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Greg Long said:


> It doesnt make good...hmmm ANY sense and it would just be a distraction IMO. :roll:


I can understand how it would reduce distraction but it seems the effort to get the dog used to it might be pita!


----------

